# hello



## palmerl49 (Jan 5, 2011)

opps i guess i broke the rules already sorry but my name is lawrence and i started breeding mice because i got a ball python and there are no pet shop around my house that have live food i was driving almost an hour each way to get her food i new to this and my mice had there first sets of babys last night one had five and the other ten im up for any advice i can get from anyone thank and good day


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome  Whereabouts are you?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## palmerl49 (Jan 5, 2011)

i am in holden beach north carolina


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

You will get pleanty of help here. If you are breeding just for your snake be sure to keep does from the one that had ten babies for future breeding as they will likely have large litters too. You should check out the feeding section its got a lot of great info and has helped me improve life for my mice a whole lot.


----------

